

Ask HN: How do you write a resume when all you've ever done is be a founder? - citizenkeys

While I enjoy being a founder, I've received several great potential job offers lately.  Problem is, they all say "just get us a resume and we'll schedule an interview".  But damn... I'm 30 years old and all I've ever done is run my own businesses as long as I've been an adult.<p>So my question is... how do you write a resume when all you've ever done is be a founder and done your own thing?
======
gexla
No different from anyone else creating a resume. Your businesses had names.
You did things in those businesses. Put that info in your resume.

If they are only asking for a resume then that resume isn't likely to hold
much weight. More likely it's simply going to be a reference sheet for use
with the interview.

When I have been asked for a resume I just update my LinkedIn profile and
export it as a PDF (it's pretty much in resume format.)

------
tnorthcutt
First, put all the things you've done/run/started as line items on your
resume.

Next, think about what you've done in those "positions" that's worth talking
about (hint: probably a lot).

Talk about those things you've done. Emphasize that you're a "self-starter"
(you are, and it shows), that you're able to self motivate (same), and that
you see things through to completion (if you do).

------
petervandijck
I don't understand your question.

2003-2008 Founder of X Achieved X and Y

2001-2003 Founder of Y Achieved X and Y

etc.

~~~
heyimfromreddit
Tell HN: I've started lots of businesses and I've got a bunch of great job
offers.

------
amorphid
If you really need help with a resume, shoot me an email (address in profile).
It's not that tough.

